
This is the face of the ISIS sex slave market – New York Post - hitr
http://nypost.com/2016/07/05/this-is-the-face-of-the-isis-sex-slave-market/
======
malux85
Is there something we can do about this?

Can we find out what apps they're using and make life tough for them?

Can we somehow pinpoint their phones (without getting innocents) and DoS them
off the net?

I'm just riffing here, I don't think any of this is viable - but I feel
sadness for these people and want to help

~~~
tim333
Pinpointing the phones and launching missiles at them might work better than
DoS. I guess from the practical point of view, information on who's doing what
helps. At least Turkey seems to have backed off supporting them which helps
and may have been influenced by exposure on the internet eg
[http://www.mintpressnews.com/211624-2/211624/](http://www.mintpressnews.com/211624-2/211624/)

Also feel free to donate to the Kurds who are the ones on the ground fighting
this stuff. I did a not very good website for a charity helping the refugees
there
[http://kurdistanrefugeeaid.strikingly.com/](http://kurdistanrefugeeaid.strikingly.com/)

------
westicle
As far as I can tell the relevance to HN is that people who do less than
wholesome things use secure communication tools to organise them.

This is the necessary cost of not living in a police state (or police world).
I hate people trafficking but freedom of association and privacy are too
valuable to concede. I'm comfortable with that balance.

~~~
Eutow
I get what you're saying and agree with you but your use of the word
"comfortable" is jarring, don't you think?

------
Waterluvian
We need a space alien BDFL with the power to cause existence failure to any
human at any time.

"Benevolent" being the critical part of that.

------
senseless95
This is not right

------
aaronsung
Sorry to hear that.

